# OSGi Bundles automatisch nachladen



## anduril23 (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe verschiedene Bundles in meinem Projekt. Manche brauchen davon ein Netzwerkbundle. Allerdings werden diese Bundles nicht bei jedem Programmstart gebraucht. Das Netzwerkbundle dementsprechend dann auch nicht. Gibt es von OSGi aus eine Möglichkeit, dass das Netzwerkbundle genau dann automatisch gestartet wird, wenn es von einem Bundle benötigt wird und es noch nicht von anderen Bundles gestartet wird? Es soll bei einer Instanz des Netzwerkbundles bleiben. Das mit ein paar ifs und else zu machen ist nicht sonderlich schwer aber vielleicht gibt es da ja noch eine bessere Möglichkeit, ähnlich wie "required" in der RunConfiguration von Eclipse.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas Darimont (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

das kannst du über:
Bundle-ActivationPolicy: lazy
bzw.
Eclipse-LazyStart: true

in deinem Bundle Manifest einstellen. Bei der ersten Anfrage für eine Klasse aus dem (Lazy)-Bundle wird dieses dann gestartet.

schau mal hier:
http://www2.osgi.org/Design/LazyStart
http://wiki.eclipse.org/index.php/Lazy_Start_Bundles#We_already_know_that.21.21_What_has_changed.3F

Gruß Tom


----------

